# Circus/Carnival Music Playlist



## Replenished (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Love&Eyeballs


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

omg I just now saw this - what a fantastic playlist! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Great playlist!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I just made a Spotify and started making my playlist for my party. My party is gonna be clown carnival themed and I started to just make a general Halloween playlist then started adding everything and it's not really a Halloween theme anymore, lol. Oh well.

Oh, but I will say that Panic! at the Disco has some pretty good carnival-esque style music. Or I guess more vaudeville, but still good more modern stuff.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

These are part of my playlist this year:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMtM41M5uNs&index=1&list=FLj-uAx6cKCC5aqqv5H_vzEQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhjEVO0_FoU

Also, some stuff from Hollywood Haunts, Sam Haynes and Verse 13. Got them all on Itunes. Sam Haynes has great stuff! look him up for sure. He just came out with a Carnival cd.


----------



## Eric Tietze (Sep 5, 2014)

We are doing a haunted circus yard theme this year and found the Nox Arcana music on Youtube. It has some pretty good stuff for creepy background music. Since I'm new I can't post links, but if you search for Nox Arcana 5 Madame Endora on youtube you'll get a sample.


----------

